
Facebook Received 250,000 Job Applications In 2010 - bjonathan
http://www.allfacebook.com/facebook-received-250000-job-applications-in-2010-2011-03?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+allfacebook+(Facebook+Blog)
======
phlux
Is it safe to assume that if you don't have a facebook account, you
automatically get dev/nulled in your application?

